# Anyone doing the Hatta visa run anytime soon?



## hsa9 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Is there anyone who has a car who will be doing the Hatta visa run anytime soon? If so, can you contact me so that I can join you (and I will of course split the petrol costs with you).

Many thanks


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

hsa9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone who has a car who will be doing the Hatta visa run anytime soon? If so, can you contact me so that I can join you (and I will of course split the petrol costs with you).
> 
> Many thanks


How soon do you have to do it?


----------



## hsa9 (Oct 19, 2011)

lloydwickhm said:


> How soon do you have to do it?


Technically I can go by next Thursday (at the latest as this would become my 39th day). But I am only able to go in the afternoon/evenings on a weekday or I am flexible with weekends. Do let me know! Thanks.


----------

